# Backing out on a puppy contract.



## lynx09 (Jan 22, 2018)

After putting a deposit down on a wolfdog puppy and ‘electronically’ signing a contract, I did more research on this breed. From the breeders stand point they told me that owning a wolfdog in an apartment with a full time job and raising a 2 year old daughter it would work out fine with training. After speaking with several wolfdog breeder and owners I was told that information was false - that a wolfdog needs more than just training, it needs space. So after realizing I would not be an appropriate owner for this puppy I felt it was best I backed out getting the puppy. I have never seen this puppy in person nor owned in in my possession but the breeders are saying I still have to pay full amount for said puppy or they will sue. Is this right? 

We were NOT asking for our deposit back but I do not feel seeing how I was doing right by the puppies future by not taking him in my care that I should be paying a full amount for a puppy I did not officially own. The contract does not state anywhere that if buyer backs out of contract that the buyer has to pay the full amount. I never paid completely for said puppy so I do not feel I have ownership of puppy until day of purchasing. Even the owner stated “ownership isn’t until full payment is made” which I have not. I understand the stress of finding a puppy a home but the puppy is just 5 weeks old so it still plenty young and can be easily homed. Because we were the ones to back out we let them know we were NOT asking for the deposit which even on the contract it does not state that deposit is non refundable but we wanted to help out by letting them keep the deposit of $300 for their time. 

I’m more so questioning, am I in the wrong? To me a breeder should have not even thought of me - a full time worker with a 2 year old living in an apartment shouldn’t have been qualified for owning one of these beautiful wolfdogs. I felt this animal would not be happy with us and was doing what was best for the puppy so he can find a more appropriate home.

Do not get me wrong, I am not blaming the breeder completely because I know I should have done more research before even thinking about getting the breed and I’m ashamed of myself for that. I am glad that I found out more of the truth about this breed before making this dog suffer because of our lifestyle. Because of my own stupidity that is why I was/am never going to ask for the deposit back - I felt if anything I did owe them that to help him hopefully find a proper placement for him.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Breeder is full of poop. And dishonest to boot. You’ve been more than accommodating.

Please do a huge amount of research before getting a dog in an apartment with a small child. There have been a lot of small children killed in recent years but the family dog. All dogs can bite but some cause huge damage or kill.

Look for breeds specifically good with young children, stable temperament, etc.
Or wait until your child is older and you’re in a better situation. 

Cats are nice.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

A wolfdog is not a breed, it is a crossbred. And because of that they have very specific needs and the average pet owner is not equipped to handle this type of animal. In many areas it is illegal to own them, so do your homework. I would never trust one as they don't react like dogs, and this makes them very difficult to incorporate into the typical lifestyle. Good for you realizing this was not a good fit before you took the puppy.

I agree that you should forfeit the deposit, and if the contract does not state that you have to pay for this puppy in full, then don't. Even if the breeder takes you to court I don't think this case would hold water. They are just trying to scare you into parting with your money.

Good luck!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

First off anyone who breeds this sort of a cross and would even consider placing one in a home with a child is someone to stay far far away from. This cross is not a cute little puppy that will roll in the grass with the kids and play fetch with them all day. I know many may disagree with me but having watched this cross and seen them interact with humans IMO they are not safe to be kept as a family pet. 

As to the contract there is no way they can force you to pay the entire cost of an animal you will not be taking custody of. Instead of going this route please look for a reputable breeder of an established breed of dog known to be an appropriate companion for a child.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I always get things down to the nitty-gritty.... What is it really going to cost you if you back out? Will the "breeder" get a judgement? Can she collect anything. Probably not. She is evil for crossing species anyway. Let her go to court. Let the judge see her as she is. This is simply a civil contract with possible civil judgement. It's highly unlikely she could ever get anything anyway. And if she gets a judgement, SO WHAT??? Could she collect it? and if so.....That's what bankruptcy is for anyway. Ignore her whining. Turn her into animal control, the humane society, and any other bivil organization that might be able to stop her inter-species mating.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

You did the right thing to cancel.
And review this statement below *very* carefully before you consider getting *any* breed for a pet.
There are a few who will be ok under those conditions, but not many.



> From the breeders stand point they told me that owning a wolfdog* in an apartment with a full time job and raising a 2 year old daughter* it would work out fine with training.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

she has your deposit and is trying to guilt you into paying more. Its almost a 100% bet that she sells this puppy to someone else and then there is nothing she can do. I wouldn't sweat it and tell her to pound sand.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A few folks here are lecturing you, but you clearly stated that you researched this cross. Good for you! Please do not cave to the breeder's threats. Breeders like this are in it for the money, and NOT for the welfare of the pups they produce.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

nehimama said:


> A few folks here are lecturing you, but you clearly stated that you researched this cross. Good for you! Please do not cave to the breeder's threats. Breeders like this are in it for the money, and NOT for the welfare of the pups they produce.


She said she researched it AFTER she placed the deposit on the pup. I don’t think anyone was lecturing except perhaps for the person who thinks mules are evil and illegal.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't pay another penny to the breeder but do keep the document stating that they said "that owning a wolfdog in an apartment with a full time job and raising a 2 year old daughter it would work out fine with training" just in case they are stupid and try taking you to court.

Please get a medium to small, child friendly, low exercise needing (due to the apartment, your FT job and your 2 year old), breed.

Personally, I would wait until the child is a bit older and could help care for the dog - but thats me - your mileage may vary.
Also, puppies are fun and cute, but A LOT of work. You might consider an older dog. 

Petfinder.com usually has them marked if they get along with children. They also have a "What breed should I get" quiz.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I highly recommend Datsun ( dachshund ) . They are some awesome dogs and ours fell in love with the grandbaby the first day and they are buddies now she is 18mths. The one we had before this one was just as good. Our big dog is very gentle with her and lets her pull and pat and tumble all over , he is a Australian Shepard/lab X .


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

lynx09 said:


> After putting a deposit down on a wolfdog puppy and ‘electronically’ signing a contract, I did more research on this breed. From the breeders stand point they told me that owning a wolfdog in an apartment with a full time job and raising a 2 year old daughter it would work out fine with training..


 Yaa no.

also the breeder is trying to take you for a ride. A breeder has the right to keep the deposit, but is not entitled to any other money


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Good for you for backing out. Yes, until recently I was the mom of a Wolf-dog. They are so different from dogs. Very intelligent. He had to be socialized, tore up cages, and a lot of other things. He sure had to have his mind kept busy, and required a lot of attention. He lived with two other large dogs on 5 field fenced acres and I felt that acreage could have been larger for him. Loved to watch him patrol the perimeter every morning. I sure miss him.
Do not pay the breeder another cent!! You did break the contract - which was a good thing - and are willing to forfeit the deposit - That's enough.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If there is no provision in the contract you signed, indicating that you would have to pay the full value, the breeder will not win any lawsuits.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If they do file a claim in court you can always counter-file under the grounds that you were misled. Save any correspondence you have had with them, the contract with nothing about forfeiting your deposit, and any info you can find about how difficult it is to keep that animal happy in an apartment when you are absent much of the day. Also, you don't say where you are located but in some areas you cannot own a wolf cross without permits. If permits are required and the breeder did not disclose that you most definitely should have your deposit returned. 

Good job on checking it out before you actually took the pup home. Too many people don't.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sooo, Lynx09....what happened....?
One post?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm not the type that buys high value dogs. Our Collie was from a farm where the woman was not going to keep Dogs anymore and he was the last of the litter. There are just too many rejects running up and down our road and at the local pound. But, I do know from our daughter buying Whippets that many breeders will do checks on the buyer to confirm their environment is suitable for the type of dog they are purchasing. That includes in some cases, home visits. 
A deposit is just that, and a gesture of good faith. That is where the liability ends.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

M5farm said:


> I highly recommend Datsun ( dachshund ) . They are some awesome dogs and ours fell in love with the grandbaby the first day and they are buddies now she is 18mths. The one we had before this one was just as good. Our big dog is very gentle with her and lets her pull and pat and tumble all over , he is a Australian Shepard/lab X .


Don’t be too quick with a dachshund. My son has one and it is pretty aggressive. It wouldn’t kill you like a big dog could but he would do a lot of damage to a child. Researching this breed showed they were bred to be aggressive and it shows. At least with Benny.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Considering the OP hasn't been back in two weeks I suspect this will fall largely on deaf ears. Since the OP never stated what the total cost would be this is all speculation. It sounds like you've come to terms with losing your deposit. As far as being sued to pay the balance I highly doubt the seller is going to go to that extent. Especially if you live in different states. Even if you were sued you go to court and ask where the dog is now. Most likely by then the dog will have been sold and the judge will dismiss the case since the seller sold the dog. I wouldn't worry about this and if anything consider it a good lesson to learn. Don't by something without researching it yourself first.


----------



## lynx09 (Jan 22, 2018)

hunter63 said:


> Sooo, Lynx09....what happened....?
> One post?


So far I haven’t gotten an email from the breeder after them saying ‘see you in court’ and me replying. ‘Okay thank you for your time’ I wasn’t originally supposed to get the puppy until February 10th so we shall see what happens after then.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

lynx09 said:


> So far I haven’t gotten an email from the breeder after them saying ‘see you in court’ and me replying. ‘Okay thank you for your time’ I wasn’t originally supposed to get the puppy until February 10th so we shall see what happens after then.


Thanks....It's nice to hear what is happening...


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

When I was a kid, I had a half wolf/half German shepherd. I took it for a walk, once. He ended up taking me for a run!

Another time, my dad's friend dropped off his adult Timber Wolf for us to take care of for a few weeks while they were on vacation. I was 7 at the time and my brother 5. We had a beagle puppy. His friend found the wolf as a pup, it's mother dead and raised it like a dog.

It was a huge dog pretty much, ate a lot of meat and bones, and organs.

It was very intelligent and did us no harm at all.

This being said, I wouldn't get a "wolf-dog". I have an almost 2 year old Cane Corso, he's about 125lbs and is great with my 4 year old and my 2 year old kids. I trained him myself. He is a working (guard/watch) dog, constant companion, and pet.

But I would never dream of cooping up a dog in an apartment.

Why did you sign a contract for a dog in the first place, didn't due proper research before signing the contract and think it was a good idea when you work a full time job, have two kids and live in an apartment?

I would put this situation on both you and the breeder.

Get a cat.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Wolf and Wolf-dog crosses are illegal in Michigan. I see lots of sane, healthy, housebroke, vaccinated, neutered dogs waiting for homes in the 200 animal shelters in Michigan. I think 2/3 of all dog breeds wouldn't do well in an apartment with small children. If Wolf-dog cross was the first pick, I worry about the second choice.
Pitbulls and their close fighting dog relatives are often not people aggressive, but many, during a trigger moment when instinct kicks in, will attack anything close to their size. Like any child from infant to pre-teen. Cross that breed off your list, please.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

haypoint said:


> Wolf and Wolf-dog crosses are illegal in Michigan. I see lots of sane, healthy, housebroke, vaccinated, neutered dogs waiting for homes in the 200 animal shelters in Michigan. I think 2/3 of all dog breeds wouldn't do well in an apartment with small children. If Wolf-dog cross was the first pick, I worry about the second choice.
> Pitbulls and their close fighting dog relatives are often not people aggressive, but many, during a trigger moment when instinct kicks in, will attack anything close to their size. Like any child from infant to pre-teen. Cross that breed off your list, please.


Please let the second choice not be a pit.


----------



## LuckySpotFarm (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello! I just wanted to chime in as a dog breeder who is VERY familiar with the laws regarding it, although you got a lot of good advice so far. 

First off to clear something up, #1 the breeder is an idiot but I'll get into that later. #2 "Wolfdog" is not meant as a breed term but a "type" of dog, then you get into amount of content and blah blah blah. Basically what I'm saying is the breeder wasn't wrong to call them wolfdogs. (PSA I do not breed wolfdogs, I actually breed huskies which are often used in the cross with wolfdogs. I do not personally like breeding this type of dog but due to being involved in the breeding community I have learned a lot about it over the years  ) 

The main reason I already believe this breeder is scum is by selling a dog like that to an apartment. I know many people that own wolfdogs and none of them would be able to be kept in an apartment. Firstly there is the liability, most apartment complexes will not allow them. Then they are very busy dogs that need to be mentally stimulated which would be very hard in an apartment. So the breeder was already setting you up for failure. As far as someone talking about the risks of having your kids I wouldn't worry as much about that without knowing the actual content of wolfdog these were going to be, based on the knowledge of the breeder I'd actually be willing to bet BIG money that they are very low content or have no wolf in them at all and are just some sort of husky mix. Based on how this situation played out I really believe my hunch is correct, you could always humor me and post photos of the puppy and parents. 


Now onto the legal aspect. I think you fully understand you will lose your deposit. If he actually comes at you and you have to defend yourself in court I'd bet the breeder didn't follow all the steps to protect himself and you could countersue him for your deposit back but honestly if he doesn't actually come after you (which I highly doubt he will) I'd let him keep the deposit and walk away. As for the remaining balance, you are not obligated to it. Even if you signed a contract stating your intentions to purchase the puppy and pay the full balance, you can back out at any point and you would just be out your deposit. That's what the deposit is for. Now this is only if the puppy did not officially exchange hands so you do not have the puppy in your possession, which based on your post I do not believe it is. Other laws come into play once the puppy exchanges hands but based on your explaination of the events you are only out your deposit.


----------

